# Sichuan Botanical Tour, Photo Gallery I



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 15, 2013)

I've been really busy since returning from Sichuan, but finally have managed to put together a photo gallery of the first few days. Here is the first installment. I decided not to put on any audio (I hate music tracks on photo streams), however I have added a bit of text. Be sure to watch it in 720p (HD) for the best resolution. The vid focuses on orchids, particularly _Cypripediums_, but there's something in there for everyone. Stay tuned for more in the near future.

Sichuan Botanical Tour, Photo Gallery I


----------



## Ruth (Jul 16, 2013)

Lovely, I will be watching it several times. The cyps are WOW!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 16, 2013)

Great pics Tom!!!! Looks as if you spent quite some time lying on the ground to be close enough to all of those cyps, Neottias ...!! Jean


----------



## Jaljala (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, great photography!


----------



## Secundino (Jul 16, 2013)

THanks!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 16, 2013)

very cool


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2013)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing. Are there ways to get tubers or samples of the terrestrials shown?


----------



## abax (Jul 17, 2013)

Beautifully intriguing...more please.


----------



## Dido (Jul 17, 2013)

thanks for this great pics, hope to see them one day in nautre too


----------



## Paul Mc (Jul 17, 2013)

Amazing!!! Thanks for sharing!


Paul McMahon
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Trithor (Jul 17, 2013)

Fantastic trip, great photographs. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm glad you all enjoyed the first lot. I took around ~4600 shots in all, plus another 1200 video clips (just around 3 and 1/2 hours). I'll be processing them over the summer, but something tells me it will take until Christmas...



JeanLux said:


> Looks as if you spent quite some time lying on the ground to be close enough to all of those cyps, Neottias ...!! Jean



Oh yes Jean! I can't tell you how well acquainted I became with Sichuan's earth - rocks in the elbows, pine-needles in my palms, and always being smeared with mud (it was the rainy season). I loved every minute of it.



NYEric said:


> Are there ways to get tubers or samples of the terrestrials shown?



Eric, to my knowledge Holger is not cultivating any of the little guys, at least not for selling. There is precious little money in cultivating Cyps even, so he doesn't bother with these little guys. I agree it is too bad for the horticultural trade, but business is business. 



cnycharles said:


> very cool



To be honest Charles it was you that planted the idea in my head, and then my wife that practically demanded I go. So, thank you for the push!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you. Very interesting and educational videos!


----------



## monocotman (Jul 18, 2013)

Tom - fantastic stuff.
looking forward to the rest of the photos!
David


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Eric, to my knowledge Holger is not cultivating any of the little guys, at least not for selling. There is precious little money in cultivating Cyps even, so he doesn't bother with these little guys. I agree it is too bad for the horticultural trade, but business is business.



Somebody in that neighborhood must have a cousin in NYC...!
Oh well; hopefully some day plant trade will be open.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice tour, thanks Tom


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 18, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> To be honest Charles it was you that planted the idea in my head, and then my wife that practically demanded I go. So, thank you for the push!



well, I am a 'propagator' by profession  , but that really is some serious enabling on my part! I'm glad that you went and we can see lots of pictures


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2013)

I finally got on a faster computer to see this. Thanks Tom -- you had quite a tour!


----------



## Trithor (Jul 19, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Somebody in that neighborhood must have a cousin in NYC...!
> Oh well; hopefully some day plant trade will be open.



A newly arranged tour? Provided it includes food, drink and orchids, I am game!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 20, 2013)

very special. thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2013)

Trithor said:


> A newly arranged tour? Provided it includes food, drink and orchids, I am game!



If anyone is in NYC give me a heads up and we can try to meet.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 20, 2013)

NYEric said:


> If anyone is in NYC give me a heads up and we can try to meet.



Do you mind if I do this via e-mail, I am trying to avoid a trip to NYC to arrange a trip to China if at all possible. (however having said that, a trip to NY is not an unattractive idea either). Let me know what you decide with your preliminary meetings.


----------



## Clark (Jul 23, 2013)

Cypmania!!!

Looks like the shots were nonstop.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 24, 2013)

Tom, thank you very much, as always great video (or slideshow) Incredible orchids. Will Slideshow number 3 have Paphs? Those Cyps were awesome, and the terrestrial orchids that I had never seen before. Great lillies too.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 25, 2013)

Clark said:


> Cypmania!!!
> 
> Looks like the shots were nonstop.



Yes Clark, it was very much like that. I remember one high elevation meadow that just kept yielding new stuff. We were there for 4 hours and I kept on finding a new plant to photograph the whole time.



Leo Schordje said:


> Tom, thank you very much, as always great video (or slideshow) Incredible orchids. Will Slideshow number 3 have Paphs? Those Cyps were awesome, and the terrestrial orchids that I had never seen before. Great lillies too.



Sorry Leo, no paphs growing in these mountains - too cold. Please do check out the two new photo galleries I put up on YT.


----------

